# Pick up truck organization.



## Brian Peters

blacktop said:


> I don't litter? :laughing:
> 
> When I walk out of a home You can eat off the floors. The main reason my truck stays a mess Is because I stay so busy there's never much time for Me. When I do find down time There's so much chit to do at home that's been put off That the truck comes last. I mean.. It is a work truck!!
> 
> I've been told that a clean car Is the sign of a sick mind..


Then my mind is exceedingly healthy!


----------



## jlsconstruction

I found an iced coffee in there the other day


----------



## TBFGhost

Here are the boxes at night.


----------



## blacktop

tbfghost said:


> View attachment 105468
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 105469
> 
> 
> here are the boxes at night.


leds ?


----------



## Tom M

Look at this guy with the light up boxes... Nice


----------



## TBFGhost

Yeah. They are led ribbons.


----------



## Mr Latone

I bought a couple of these.

Filled up they get pretty heavy, but easy enough for two guys to load or unload. Wheel them right to where you need the tools and it doesn't matter what the parking situation is on the jobsite.

Cheap enough and so far fairly durable. They beat a cross bed tool box for access and being able to drop your tools to have an empty bed in a hurry.


----------



## FlyFishRI

I have considered those, they look like they may be good to throw my table saw on as a stand too. 

I want side boxes but all the used ones are either the price of new, beat to hell or the people on CL don't leave a number or return emails.


----------



## FramingPro

I have/had a bunch of totes from HD. Worked great for about 2 weeks, then people stopped following the organization thing and it went back to being a huge mess....If you are in a rush to leave... gtfo ill pack up neatly. The more organized it is at the end of the day, the easier it will be to find something the next day.


----------



## Jaws

jlsconstruction said:


> View attachment 105352
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 105353


That's what my bed looks like at the end of almost every day, but I generally clean it out at the shop every day......... GENERALLY :whistling:laughing:

The cab and box I want clean and organized, even if the back seat is full of tools a lot of times.


----------



## Diamond D.

FramingPro said:


> ....If you are in a rush to leave... gtfo ill pack up neatly. The more organized it is at the end of the day, the easier it will be to find something the next day.


And so on and so on...

Good call Grasshopper, :chinese:there's hope for you yet.
Get into the habit.
Makes life easier and actually *saves* time and money. 


D.


----------



## FlyFishRI

Diamond D. said:


> And so on and so on...
> 
> Good call Grasshopper, :chinese:there's hope for you yet.
> Get into the habit.
> Makes life easier and actually *saves* time and money.
> 
> 
> D.


Unless of course, you are paid by the hour.


----------



## Jaws

FlyFishRI said:


> Unless of course, you are paid by the hour.


Only way to catch a raise is improve profits and efficiency for the man :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

FramingPro said:


> I have/had a bunch of totes from HD. Worked great for about 2 weeks, then people stopped following the organization thing and it went back to being a huge mess....If you are in a rush to leave... gtfo ill pack up neatly. The more organized it is at the end of the day, the easier it will be to find something the next day.


OCD setting in:whistling


----------



## jlsconstruction

Jaws said:


> That's what my bed looks like at the end of almost every day, but I generally clean it out at the shop every day......... GENERALLY :whistling:laughing: The cab and box I want clean and organized, even if the back seat is full of tools a lot of times.


I had an interesting week so it got bad. We had several inches of rain and 2 feet of snow melt, so I was pumping basements out for past customers 3 days in a row till after 9pm


----------



## FramingPro

Diamond D. said:


> And so on and so on...
> 
> Good call Grasshopper, :chinese:there's hope for you yet.
> Get into the habit.
> Makes life easier and actually *saves* time and money.
> 
> 
> D.


Better yet, when people just smoosh hoses or cords up.. i make sure i get them to roll it out the next time.. They usually learn their lesson:whistling


----------



## Unger.const

I did a bedslide by hi way products. with a diamond back cover. Can hold 3/4 ton on top of cover. Bed slide can slide 1 ton.

Pictured is with one ton of wood pellets. Half under and half over.

I have a bunch of Dewalt tstak boxes that are set up for basic all the time things go to power tools. Bins full of fasteners. The have several set up for tasks. Trim/cabinets/doors another for caulking/sealents. And so on. Depends on task for day. All tools can be locked under lid and the black doesn't draw attention to it. 

I notice most lumber racks aren't used so much unless the side of truck says xyz concrete dudes. Other then that it's usually the same two long ladders on them. 

Materials can be stacked on top and still can get at tools under cover.

I'll take some pictures without pellets and with Dewalt boxes later.


----------



## Inner10

Unger.const said:


> I did a bedslide by hi way products. with a diamond back cover. Can hold 3/4 ton on top of cover. Bed slide can slide 1 ton.
> 
> Pictured is with one ton of wood pellets. Half under and half over.
> 
> I have a bunch of Dewalt tstak boxes that are set up for basic all the time things go to power tools. Bins full of fasteners. The have several set up for tasks. Trim/cabinets/doors another for caulking/sealents. And so on. Depends on task for day. All tools can be locked under lid and the black doesn't draw attention to it.
> 
> I notice most lumber racks aren't used so much unless the side of truck says xyz concrete dudes. Other then that it's usually the same two long ladders on them.
> 
> Materials can be stacked on top and still can get at tools under cover.
> 
> I'll take some pictures without pellets and with Dewalt boxes later.


I also have a diamondback, great cover. I'm going to add their 4 post ladder rack and cab protector.

The trouble with the bedside and tonneau cover is it eats up too much height. An acquaintance of mine has a cap on his truck with a bedslide...nice combo.


----------



## Gary H

Here's mine 









Got a gas Compresser and generator on the back for this job. No loading or unloading. Just slide out in the morning and in at the end of the day.


----------



## Inner10

Gary H said:


> Here's mine
> 
> Got a gas Compresser and generator on the back for this job. No loading or unloading. Just slide out in the morning and in at the end of the day.


Nice setup Gary.


----------



## gillisonconstru

Just started cleaning mine up..


----------



## Tom M

I dont care who you are, if you do construction organization gets away from you. I overhaul the truck and the garage every few months and it slowly creeps back to a mess.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Tom M said:


> I dont care who you are, if you do construction organization gets away from you. I overhaul the truck and the garage every few months and it slowly creeps back to a mess.


Mine don't. Looks the same after everyday. It's just a case of putting stuff away after you're finished with it.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

BCConstruction said:


> Mine don't. Looks the same after everyday. It's just a case of putting stuff away after you're finished with it.


How about that 7x14? Lol. And yeah, it's just a matter of putting it back. Late Fridays are always the worst though... 
With the new trailer setup it's way easier though.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> How about that 7x14? Lol. And yeah, it's just a matter of putting it back. Late Fridays are always the worst though... With the new trailer setup it's way easier though.


I had a lot if tools out today. Trailer looks like it did when I pulled up to the job. As soon as you let it get on top of ya it can get out if hand fast. A couple times I got lazy and threw stuff all over the place. Took me a week to get it back to clean. I know better now lol


----------



## Tom M

BCConstruction said:


> Mine don't. Looks the same after everyday. It's just a case of putting stuff away after you're finished with it.


Come'on now..... I worked with a guy that used to tell me he could flash anything with roofing cement dress in a Tux and stay clean. :whistling


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I gave up keeping stuff neat and tidy. I work better admist chaos.


----------



## TBFGhost

Giving everything a specific home and being able to get to that specific tool without moving a bunch of stuff is the key. If it has it own spot, it will go back there because that is where it belongs...not "just in this general area". Same thing with stacking things on top of each other, if you need to move 4 items to get to the one on the bottom, odds are you will just throw that item back anywhere when your done and in a rush. If it has it own place with nothing blocking the way or to move, it is just a matter of throwing it back right to where it belongs, its faster, easier and less stressful. And if you dump the cases, you can get ALOT in smallish spaces with proper layout.

If you look at my boxes, anything that has its own "bin" is always in that exact spot....the items that are not tend to shift around. IE the boxes of nails on the 2nd and 3rd shelf to the rear of the nail guns....that always turned into a mess, so I made boxes that slide in on the shelves and hold the nails better, now it stays cleaner. I pull the box out, set it on the tailgate, grab what I need and go. When I am done, the fasteners go back in the box and it gets slid of the shelf...neat, clean, fast.

My biggest sore spot is extension cords....I need to find a nice way to store them.

EDIT:

I know mine don't hold a candle to some others, but its better then alot of guys I see by me....most of them just have their tools thrown in the boxes any which way.
Here are my boxes after months of use...I just ran out and took these.
Driverside:


Here are the three boxes I made to give certain items a bit more of a specific home, also prevents them from falling off the shelves on the torn up roads (winter)

Straps upfront, over circ saw.


Drywall nails(for hanging crown clips), MDF screws, cortex along with battery/charger and stainless nails


This has mostly 15 awg gun nails and long GRK screws.


----------



## TBFGhost

Passenger Side: This side needs a bit more help....but this side also changes alot depending on the jobs I am doing. 


I was storing cords in here, but never really like where they were, so now they are just in the bed.


----------



## Inner10

BCConstruction said:


> Mine don't. Looks the same after everyday. It's just a case of putting stuff away after you're finished with it.


Yeah you either don't work or are feeding us a load of bull****.

Friday at 5 when I'm getting thirsty things can get a little messy.


----------



## m1911

My OCD won't allow me not to be organized. I've gotten lots of jobs after people saw my tools in the van and commented on how organized I was. so there. :001_tongue:


----------



## gillisonconstru

I don't have much choice with mine, if I don't put them back on the truck, the door won't shut on the box. The trailer is a different story lol. I like just stacking the systainers in the boxes, because I am often swapping them in and out at the trailer.


----------



## jlsconstruction

BCConstruction said:


> Mine don't. Looks the same after everyday. It's just a case of putting stuff away after you're finished with it.


Have 10 guys work for you and get back to me about that statement


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Inner10 said:


> Yeah you either don't work or are feeding us a load of bull****.
> 
> Friday at 5 when I'm getting thirsty things can get a little messy.


Not even on fridays does that happen. Im stupidly anal about being tidy. You should see my office. Not like any office you prob ever seen. Looks like i dont work in it lol. Sometimes i may leave a few things on the bench in the trailer that aint got a place yet but thats about as bad as it gets. 

Here's today as i finished up. 












and here's me in the office typing this up right now


----------



## Inner10

Alright let's see some pics of you actually working. :laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Inner10 said:


> Alright let's see some pics of you actually working. :laughing:


i will post some one day. i have a job coming up in a couple months i can get a pic of me doing some work.


----------



## Aaron Berk

BCConstruction said:


> i will post some one day. i have a job coming up in a couple months i can get a pic of me doing some work.


Hows that unimog working out for you?
My boys have been begging me for that for the last yr now:laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Aaron Berk said:


> Hows that unimog working out for you? My boys have been begging me for that for the last yr now:laughing:


The unimog was cool. Its massive too. It has the pneumatic air system too which is sweet. Has a lot of mechanicals in it. I like the race car better though. Mainly because it look cool. The crane and 360 are pretty cool. I don't think there's a lego technic set I wouldn't like lol. I could sit there 8 hours a day 7 days a week building that stuff.


----------



## Aaron Berk

I'm the same way.
Wife is asking why I'm getting $300 legos for my 9yr old.....

the power function sets are sweet, I pulled the hood and put in an XL motor into my sons tow truck model like this one.....










We could spend hrs together on these sets:clap:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Aaron Berk said:


> I'm the same way. Wife is asking why I'm getting $300 legos for my 9yr old..... the power function sets are sweet, I pulled the hood and put in an XL motor into my sons tow truck model like this one..... We could spend hrs together on these sets:clap:


I loved them as a kid. Taught me a lot about how stuff functions from diffs, engines , pneumatics, motors, suspension etc etc 

I start my 2 year old off with the big blocks. Got a whole before he on the technic stuff lol. It is fun though like you say. You can see his first lego truck up on top shelf. I had a empty shelf and he walked in with it and pointed up to the shelf to put it up there lol

I let him play with the f1 car for a bit. He managed to pull about 50parts from it in about 30seconds. Won't do that again.


----------



## brhokel606

I totally agree with the OCD, I have to put my tools away everytime. I might leave a few on the counter if we weren't finished or in a big hurry but thats it. My right hand knows where everything goes and at pick up time, we are in the trailer and the guys are bringing us tools to put away. Everyone knows this and it goes smoothly, unless we have had our asses kicked all day. 

Heck, I keep 1 wheelbarrow in the trailer always, concrete days I have to throw in 1 or 2 more and in a 24' trailer they are in the way! Drives me nuts! Due to the kids, I can not keep my house or garage as clean as I would like but my trailer, heck yes. I still have floor dry down due to the form release spill and that is truely bothering me.


----------



## asgoodasdead

jlsconstruction said:


> Have 10 guys work for you and get back to me about that statement


seriously, 8 guys on our crew and only 2 of us know where everything's supposed to go


----------



## brhokel606

My right hand guy and I go to trailer at clean up time, everyone brings us tools, they wipe them down if necessary and we put them away. Then after everything is away, we do a walk around to make sure eveything is clean, picked up and we didn't forget something.

I pay the guys, I'm not running back a forth to put things away in trailer, that's why I pay them, to bring them to me.

We did a large basement finishing job, about 3 months, 2000 sq feet and lots of custom work. Had extension cords all over, they were covered in drywall mud, paint and just plain dirty. One of the guys brought us the cords and we both just looked at him, he said "I suppose we need to clean the cords", my right hand threw him a rag and bucket. It was awesome, I have trained him well! Every cord was cleaned before wrapped up and put away! Tools make me money, I take care of them.


----------



## SteveinNEPA

My truck is well organized, but occasionally it can get a little messy. EVERY friday night or saturday afternoon I reorganize if need be. Nice thing is, its a 9 foot reading utility body so it makes having a home for things easy and helps keep it organized!


----------



## mikeswoods

Steve, I'd like to see some pictures of your side box organization---I recently switched to a utility truck and haven't worked out the organization yet.


----------



## SteveinNEPA

mikeswoods said:


> Steve, I'd like to see some pictures of your side box organization---I recently switched to a utility truck and haven't worked out the organization yet.


No problem Mike. Some point tomorrow Ill get pictures up for ya. Most likely by 6 or 7pm My time (Eastern)


----------



## SteveinNEPA

So im a little late with the photos, sue me for half an hour! Lol. 

Click the link below, and the album name is TRUCK

http://s1175.photobucket.com/user/BHIandR/library/

Anyway, here are some pics. The trucks a 2006 Ford F350 superduty 4x4 with a regular cab. Has a 5.4 Gasser, and fuel mileage aint bad at all. Hell its equal to and sometimes better than my old 98 chevy 1500 4x4. Got it not long ago, little body work needs done, but other than that its a solid worker and she loves to plow snow too. The way I have it organized fits my needs, majority of my everyday tools are on the drivers side. I reserve the passenger side for my bag of tricks (random tool bag that inevitably has what I need when I need it), caulk and caulk guns, space to put wire, pex, etc etc and the back compartment hold my tow chain a hard hat and 2 headlamps. ( Forgive the dress boots and pants in the one picture, had to go to an event before I started working the other day...) Eventually I will order more shelving and add more as I see fit. But for now, it works well. Hope it helps ya with your ideas Mike!


----------



## mikeswoods

Thanks for the pictures---I need to build some dividers for the small power tools---

My truck is a bit longer and has four boxes to a side---I added a huge gang box this week---now I have a place for the chop saw and tarps--

Mine is a diesel and the mileage is acceptable---also 1 1/2 ton--no more squatting truck.


----------



## Spencer

mikeswoods said:


> Thanks for the pictures---I need to build some dividers for the small power tools---
> 
> My truck is a bit longer and has four boxes to a side---I added a huge gang box this week---now I have a place for the chop saw and tarps--
> 
> Mine is a diesel and the mileage is acceptable---also 1 1/2 ton--no more squatting truck.


Mike, Post some pics. I'm considering buying a truck this fall to outfit another guy and have something that can keep me workin in the snow. I'm afraid the E-350 is going to be stuck constantly if we have another winter like the last.


----------



## mikeswoods

I'm not a computer geek and never figured out posting pictures---I might send you one that you can post for me---

This truck is not so good with ice and snow---it weighs in at over 8000 pounds empty--

I've owned more than a dozen Ford vans---they are mighty good on snow and ice--


----------



## mikeswoods




----------



## mikeswoods

Well,I'll be damned--the picture worked---I've added a few things to this truck--lost the mars lights--added a rack and a huge gang box--


----------



## BigwillyJ

*Truck Bed Storage*

I made this box for around $800 in materials. It neatly organizes all of my drills, hand tools, power tools, shims, chemicals and a 4 and 6' level, framing square, broom etc. and leaves plenty of space for additional tools. The drawers were sized to accommodate plastic Kobalt cross bed drawer inserts.


----------



## blacktop

Everything Is where I want It!


----------



## jb4211

My first and last thought was, OMG


----------



## blacktop

jb4211 said:


> My first and last thought was, OMG


Don't you touch nothing ! I Know where everything Is !


----------



## Okiecontractor

blacktop said:


> Don't you touch nothing ! I Know where everything Is !


Every time I see a pic of your truck it cracks me up. A guy I know is exactly the same. But like you said if he needs something he knows just where to go.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

What's the opposit of OCD....??:laughing:


----------



## JR Shepstone

DCO. 

Don't Care Anymore.


----------



## Dan_Watson

DGF

Dont Givva ****


----------



## PUPPYPOWER1

2013 f150 6'5" bed
we built drawers to height of wheel wells
and then built bedslide full width of the bed (60" or so) just hi enough to clear wheel wells.
Slide will hold about 500# or so.
Emphasis was to minimize wasted space.

All wood construction.

Have roll up tonneaux cover to keep dry and it works good for us.
Good luck


----------



## shanewreckd

Organization...? :laughing:


----------



## FramingPro

My backseat is always a war zone.. "Oh ill bring that shirt back into the house later".. 3 weeks later the shirt is still there with 14 others :whistling


----------



## mgb

Just ditched the back seat and built some storage. One on each side, anchored to all the seat belt fastening points.

It kinda eats up space back there but it beats stacking random crap together.


----------



## hammerone40

Mgb. How long did it take to pull the seats and Fab the rack? Do you plan on reinstalling the seats ever? Thanks


----------



## mgb

The better part of a day. Won't go into too much detail but had a bolt seized, and took a bit to figure out how to fit everything but still clear the doors etc. have room to tilt the front seats comfortably. 

That notched vertical ply swings over to lock the drawers securely.

Seats will go back in when I sell the truck.


----------



## hammerone40

Thanks. We thought of doing similar in dads truck, but decided to leave the seats.


----------



## Travis4710

PUPPYPOWER1 said:


> 2013 f150 6'5" bed
> 
> we built drawers to height of wheel wells
> 
> and then built bedslide full width of the bed (60" or so) just hi enough to clear wheel wells.
> 
> Slide will hold about 500# or so.
> 
> Emphasis was to minimize wasted space.
> 
> 
> 
> All wood construction.
> 
> 
> 
> Have roll up tonneaux cover to keep dry and it works good for us.
> 
> Good luck



Any pics?


----------



## WBailey1041

It's tough to see in the pictures but the bedside has 5-6 bundles of shingles in the front section under the small clear containers. I tried putting different boxes on it but the plastic ones are the only way to keep under the weight rating of the bedside. 

FYI: if you buy a bedside get the biggest one, 1000 lbs adds up quick.


----------



## NYgutterguy

WBailey1041 said:


> View attachment 123070
> View attachment 123071
> View attachment 123072
> 
> 
> It's tough to see in the pictures but the bedside has 5-6 bundles of shingles in the front section under the small clear containers. I tried putting different boxes on it but the plastic ones are the only way to keep under the weight rating of the bedside.
> 
> FYI: if you buy a bedside get the biggest one, 1000 lbs adds up quick.


Those boots look like they take up a few pounds :jester:.. Just kidding. Id love to be as organized as a lot of the guys on here...esp. blacktop


----------



## FramingPro

Made a cord hanger today ... Should help keep them from getting tangled on the bed floor


----------



## FullerFramer

FramingPro said:


> Made a cord hanger today ... Should help keep them from getting tangled on the bed floor
> View attachment 236322



Good luck, I gave up on those hooks a long time ago, kept snapping. Maybe they'll hold up better in a truck though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m2akita

FramingPro said:


> Made a cord hanger today ... Should help keep them from getting tangled on the bed floor
> View attachment 236322


If your feeling ambitious, put that cord hanger on some type of a track. I built a cord hanger for my truck and it always seemed like I could not reach one of the back hooks to hang stuff on, or I couldn't reach one of the cords. Ended up having to climb into the bed of the truck to reach the cord I wanted.

Made the cord rack pull out for easier access. Was in love with it when it worked. Think Im on version 3.0. This one is going to have heavy duty drawer slides


----------



## Tom M

I like the idea more and more of a cap but.... how do you guys pick doors or cart off debris from small jobs?

I utilized the divider built into my bedliner to make a second shelf. Its pretty good I can walk on it too. Its of course removable


----------



## Tylerwalker32

Tom M said:


> I like the idea more and more of a cap but.... how do you guys pick doors or cart off debris from small jobs?
> 
> 
> 
> I utilized the divider built into my bedliner to make a second shelf. Its pretty good I can walk on it too. Its of course removable



I love my cap. Typically I just kinda pile it in with my tools and clean the whole thing out when j get home.


----------



## Tom M

I like your set up Tyler, but how do you pick up and transport building material or debris. Not every job has a dumpster


----------



## Tylerwalker32

*Pick Up Truck Organization.*



Tom M said:


> I like your set up Tyler, but how do you pick up and transport building material or debris. Not every job has a dumpster



The majority of the material I put in the ladder rack. Sheet good are a pain. So usually I'll do a material run the day prior to starting, and drop off all my sheet goods and material. Then bring my tools the next day. On occassion I will use a utility trailer to get trash and what not off the job. I've been pleased with it so far, I'd really like to get a larger truck and a 6x10 trailer and just out fit that.


----------



## superseal

I never did my backseat other than some husky containers. My bed is multi purposed since I'm cross trained in different fields and need flexibility.


----------



## Builders Inc.

We use utility trailers every day and have no room for enclosed trailers. We have a van but I've got my own truck filled to the hilt with tools. Getting tired of loading and unloading. I want a retractable bed liner and a sliding ladder rack 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhark123

Tylerwalker32 said:


> I love my cap. Typically I just kinda pile it in with my tools and clean the whole thing out when j get home.
> View attachment 238074
> View attachment 238082


If I see you on a job, Im stealing a tape off your truck:jester:


----------



## Jaws

Tom M said:


> I like the idea more and more of a cap but.... how do you guys pick doors or cart off debris from small jobs?
> 
> I utilized the divider built into my bedliner to make a second shelf. Its pretty good I can walk on it too. Its of course removable


Is that shelf in the bed retractable, if so what kind? What kind of pick up?


----------



## Tylerwalker32

jhark123 said:


> If I see you on a job, Im stealing a tape off your truck:jester:



You don't know how many times I come out to my truck and my coworkers have grabbed all my tapes and hid them.


----------



## Tom M

Jaws said:


> Is that shelf in the bed retractable, if so what kind? What kind of pick up?


It's not store bought I made it. It's super duty. The bedliner has notches formed in it that I use 2x6


----------



## Philament

FullerFramer said:


> Good luck, I gave up on those hooks a long time ago, kept snapping. Maybe they'll hold up better in a truck though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had the same problem, started using the large heavy duty strap hooks from Lee Valley
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=68960&cat=1,43326


----------



## Philament

superseal said:


> I never did my backseat other than some husky containers. My bed is multi purposed since I'm cross trained in different fields and need flexibility.


Man that is a slick setup in the back. :thumbsup:
What's the little 2x4 platform in the back for? Were those pictures taken on different days because it looks like there's a brake strapped to the top in one, but not there in the others. How does that rack system work? It looks like a ladder rack, but I don't see cross members from the pictures inside the bed...what kind of black magic is that? 

More pictures required


----------



## superseal

Philament said:


> Man that is a slick setup in the back. :thumbsup:
> What's the little 2x4 platform in the back for? Were those pictures taken on different days because it looks like there's a brake strapped to the top in one, but not there in the others. How does that rack system work? It looks like a ladder rack, but I don't see cross members from the pictures inside the bed...what kind of black magic is that?
> 
> More pictures required


You ask, you get! :laughing:

http://www.contractortalk.com/f41/its-last-night-ill-see-her-126090/


----------



## Philament

superseal said:


> You ask, you get! :laughing:
> 
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f41/its-last-night-ill-see-her-126090/


Sweet piece of kit there. So the cross rail at the back is removable I gather? Any probles with the back of the rack fluttering when it's not installed, or the weight/anchoring of the side boxes pretty much holds it stable?


----------



## superseal

Yep, back bar is removable and the racks are welded on an heavy angle iron, which is bolted down through the rails. The boxes sit on rubber shims, bolted through the iron, and legged down and bolted through the bed.

Very little play, absolutely no sway, specially with the front posts being angle braced.

And unlike the system1 battered racks, you maintain plenty of room and access to the bed whilst standing up if you do happen to have items up top.


----------



## Unger.const

superseal said:


> Yep, back bar is removable and the racks are welded on an heavy angle iron, which is bolted down through the rails. The boxes sit on rubber shims, bolted through the iron, and legged down and bolted through the bed.
> 
> Very little play, absolutely no sway, specially with the front posts being angle braced.
> 
> And unlike the system1 battered racks, you maintain plenty of room and access to the bed whilst standing up if you do happen to have items up top.


I followed your thread when you first got her......

So I noticed you have the diamond plate on the tailgate but then rubber over it. What was the change and why?


----------



## superseal

Unger.const said:


> I followed your thread when you first got her......
> 
> So I noticed you have the diamond plate on the tailgate but then rubber over it. What was the change and why?


There's actually several reason's I morphed into full coverage...

1. It hurt my skinny arse while sitting...couldn't kneel on it.

2. The reflection of the sun was blinding me...not kidding either.

3. I had the extra material.

4. It's add protection, it's sorta grippy and very easy to clean and broom off.

5. It's nice and flat and gels extremely well with the gap coverage.

6. It'll probably outlast the truck is what i'm thinking.

I screwed it to the tailgate, through the diamond plate, utilizing the factory holes and riveted the top seam only through the diamond plate so as to not Swiss cheese my chassis any further :laughing:

After much use, I can highly attest it works well and serves it's purpose. Not any real negatives to mention except it adds a bit of weight, which isn't a big deal to me.


----------



## Keith Knull

This is how I solved my storage problem.
It's basically a rolling drawer with legs.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unger.const

You make me nervous with the drive out to the edge part.


----------



## mnld

Unger.const said:


> You make me nervous with the drive out to the edge part.


Pretty sure he had a cable attached to prevent slam drops.


----------



## aptpupil

Keith Knull said:


> This is how I solved my storage problem.
> It's basically a rolling drawer with legs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/hDJoPFME9BQ
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Neat idea. Innovative. Wouldn't work for me because of space and hills, but looks like it works for you.


----------



## SamM

aptpupil said:


> Neat idea. Innovative. Wouldn't work for me because of space and hills, but looks like it works for you.


He's from Alberta. You'll have to explain what a hill is for him


----------



## Windycity

superseal said:


> There's actually several reason's I morphed into full coverage...
> 
> 1. It hurt my skinny arse while sitting...couldn't kneel on it.
> 
> 2. The reflection of the sun was blinding me...not kidding either.
> 
> 3. I had the extra material.
> 
> 4. It's add protection, it's sorta grippy and very easy to clean and broom off.
> 
> 5. It's nice and flat and gels extremely well with the gap coverage.
> 
> 6. It'll probably outlast the truck is what i'm thinking.
> 
> I screwed it to the tailgate, through the diamond plate, utilizing the factory holes and riveted the top seam only through the diamond plate so as to not Swiss cheese my chassis any further :laughing:
> 
> After much use, I can highly attest it works well and serves it's purpose. Not any real negatives to mention except it adds a bit of weight, which isn't a big deal to me.


I am constantly struggling with debris in the tailgate gap, great idea! What is that rubber product and where did you get it? Thanks!


----------



## superseal

My buddy owns a concrete plant and they were changing out the sand and stone bin conveyor belts. I thinks it's about 1/4" thick and fabric reinforced. Super tough stuff...


----------



## blacktop

superseal said:


> There's actually several reason's I morphed into full coverage...
> 
> 1. It hurt my skinny arse while sitting...couldn't kneel on it.
> 
> 2. The reflection of the sun was blinding me...not kidding either.
> 
> 3. I had the extra material.
> 
> 4. It's add protection, it's sorta grippy and very easy to clean and broom off.
> 
> 5. It's nice and flat and gels extremely well with the gap coverage.
> 
> 6. It'll probably outlast the truck is what i'm thinking.
> 
> I screwed it to the tailgate, through the diamond plate, utilizing the factory holes and riveted the top seam only through the diamond plate so as to not Swiss cheese my chassis any further :laughing:
> 
> After much use, I can highly attest it works well and serves it's purpose. Not any real negatives to mention except it adds a bit of weight, which isn't a big deal to me.


That's slick ! I like that! :thumbsup:


----------



## Windycity

superseal said:


> My buddy owns a concrete plant and they were changing out the sand and stone bin conveyor belts. I thinks it's about 1/4" thick and fabric reinforced. Super tough stuff...


Defenately going to look into doing something similar. You take alot of pride in your truck. Nice to see that, most guys beat the heck out of their work trucks...nice build! With all of the work you put into the bed to seal it off did you consider getting a utility bed instead at all? Looking at a new truck myself soon and really want a utility bed for it instead of a standard pick up bed


----------



## superseal

Utility beds are a great choice...my buddy runs an f550 12ft crew...it's huge!

I almost did buy one actually...didn't have the extended cab and I needed it quick.

Good luck picking one!


----------

